# A great success



## dmack (Jul 12, 2009)

Last week I mentioned that I would be involved with a major smoke event on Friday and Saturday (today). So we had 2 adjoining campsites at Saylorville Reservoir for the smoking (last night) and a shelter reserved for the serving (today). We had 6 smokers and two Weber kettles going. 6 pork butts, 2 briskets, 1 turkey, several fatties, and chicken drumsticks. We ate meat all through the smoking session. A couple participants cooked some quicker things for us to eat while we smoked the night through. http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn203/dmack04bucket/?action=view&current=meatwave1.jpg
My horizon with Ben and his Master Chef (?) 7 in 1 in the background.

More smokers getting set up. Nick with the Weber Kettle getting ready to keep us feed through the evening.


Harv with his Brinkman. You'll notice Harv isn't camera shy, but one very enthusiastic young smoker.



Well, 3 of us pulled all-nighters. I used the burn barrel technique to keep my Horizon rolling with TBS. While it worked, it was a lot of work and I went through a ton of wood.

I only have one decent picture of meat smoking. Its the 14# bird that I did in my GOSM. I used  injection and rub recipes from a Steven Raichlen book that I have (Barbecue Bible:Sauces Rubs and Marinades) Terrific recipes in this book by the way. Turned out beautifully. The brisket I did was rubbed with a brisket rub I got from the same book. Another hit.

I will wrap up with some pictures of the serving of the food today. I believe we served close to 50 people. All seemed very impressed with the product. A very gratifying event. I need sleep but it was worth it. Meatwave 09 was a hit. Let the planning for Meatwave 10 begin. 






That shy Harv again. 
 dmack


----------



## rickw (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like it was a good time. I've never tried to preburn my wood and it seems like a lot of work. Have you tried feeding the Horizon half splits tp keep your temps up?


----------



## bassman (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like everyone was having a good time.  Good looking bird too!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the view.  Looks like the Smokers had a lot of fun and everyone got to enjoy the bounty.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 12, 2009)

Way Sick!

Dave


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like a great time


----------



## ronp (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice time there.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am sure all enjoyed.


----------



## rivet (Jul 12, 2009)

Real nice camping trip! Looks like everyone had a great time and lots of good eats


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 12, 2009)

Good food good friends and lots of fun I bet!  Thumbs up,


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Everything looks great.  Glad it was a success.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Now thats the way to spend a weekend food, friends and a few brews. Great job all


----------



## linescum (Jul 12, 2009)

sounds like you'all had a great time and a great feast.. i have that book also and use it a lot


----------



## jdt (Jul 15, 2009)

I was at saylorville on saturday for a wedding reception, at walnut ridge in a shelter that looks very much like the one in the pictures, if I had known you guys were out there I would have stopped by.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 15, 2009)

What a feast....Looks like a great time.


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 15, 2009)

Dang...........

Let me get this straight.  You smoked meat while someone was feeding you stuff straight off the Weber grill?




I can only think of one thing that's better than that!


----------



## billbo (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like fun! Looks like a lot of planning was involved, nice job!


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a great time.  Congratulations.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like everybody had a great time.


----------

